# 5 Boro Bike Tour



## madhattaz

Hi,

Flying back to NY for a wedding at May and it happens to be the same weekend as the 5 Boro bike tour. Have a few questions hopefully the locals can help me with.

- I'm assuming it'll be generally a flat ride, are there any climbs that I should be concerned with?
- Does anyone know where I can rent a decent quality bike in the general Queens/ LI area? And since it seems more of a casual ride, I'm leaning more towards renting a hybrid for a more comfortable position.

Thanks.


----------



## Dumbod

In answer to your questions:

1) Flat except for the East River Bridges,the Verazzano and, I guess, the Gowanus Bridge. They're not steep but will be between 3/4 and 1 mile long. But don't worry about it because you'll almost certainly walk up any hill. (See below)

2) Check out the posting on this forum about bringing a bike to New York on vacation. It has rental information.

That being said, THIS RIDES SUCKS. The basic problem is this: there will be 20,000+ riders, 19,500 of whom get on a bike exactly once a year for this ride. They are mostly grossly out of shape and, more importantly, don't know how to ride in groups. This means that (1) anything that even vaguely smacks of uphill will bottleneck to the point where everybody walks and (2) the ride is absolutely terrifying. People tend to ride really slowly while changing 'lanes' randomly or ride as fast as they can while listening to their IPods and talking on their cell phones. Accidents are frequent. Usually nothing more serious than road rash but still.

It is cool to go over the Verazzano but that's the only cool part and it leaves you on Staten Island. The only way off the island is by ferry. I'm told that the wait to get on the ferry can be 1.5-2 hours long.

I did this ride once. The route goes past my building in Dumbo about 3/4 of the way through the ride. I got off my bike and went home. Vowed never to do it again.

I understand that you're in the city for another event but it might you might have more fun scheduling a root canal.


----------



## lawrence

I was thinking of doing this ride, I thought it sounded exciting. Until I read that 20,000, mainly non-riders, and the 1 1/2 hour wait for the ferry. I thought it was all riding. Forget about it. I'd rather ride locally and enjoy the woods, fields, and the dead skunks in the middle of the road.


----------



## TeddyO

He is 100% correct. The ride is horrible, thousands of people who have no idea what they're doing. Its stupid, dangerous and very very slow. You won't believe us, you will do the ride, and then you will swear never to do it again.


----------



## brainsan

It's all about expectations. Remember, it is not a race, but a tour. I have done this every year since 2000 and enjoyed it every time. If you are a fit rider, you can easily jump to the front while on the highways. Then, you will be catching the first ferry and be home before noon. However, that's not what this Tour is all about. It is designed for families and friends to come out and enjoy riding through the city on cars free road ways at their own pace. To me, the more people in the ride the better. The majority of them will get back to their car to share the road with you after the ride is over. I think I feel safer to share the road with drivers who ride even just once a year than those who think they own the road.


----------



## lawrence

I believe you and I won't do the ride. I want to ride at a reasonable speed, 16mph? 18mph, with speeds of 20-25mph. This sounds impossible. I don't want to ride at 13-14mph. 

I also don't want to wait 1 1/2-2 hrs for the ferry. Even if you are off a little, I don't want to wait 1 hour, and you could be on the low side and worse yet, I'd have to wait 3 hours. Forget it. I'll take my bike to NYC and ride during week day rush hour, pretend that I'm a bike courier, and have more of a thrill.


----------



## trener1

*Just Do It...*

I would agree with brian, If you take it for a fun ride where you get to ride on roads that are only open once a year, then it's fun.
If you are trying to do it as a race, well then yes it will suck, but it's not a race.

I have done it three times.

So to the OP especially if you are a tourist, then by all means do it, it's a fun event, and yes a hybrid would be good for this ride.


----------



## madhattaz

yea, I have full expectations that it wont be a race but a slow ride with many bottlenecking, I'm just planning to have some chill time with friends that doesn't ride regularly. 

I'm not back much since I've moved out to the West Coast, and it's not everyday that I get to take a bike out on the BQE.


----------



## sbindra

This ride is slow but perfect as a social non-ride ride. My girlfriend has an old hybrid junker with a basket on it that she rides to the supermarket for groceries. Whenever I discuss getting her a new bike, her only comment is that it should be pink. The 5 boro is the only ride that we will do together all year. It is strictly for fun and for the experience. I highly doubt that you will even get up to 13 or 14 mph; your average will be closer to 10 mph. I have never been over the Verrazano (the route goes on the lower level of the bridge. I would be more interested in doing it if you were on the top deck with unobstructed views). Peel off just before the bridge stops and ride around in Bay Ridge (made famous in Saturday Night Fever - get a slice of pizza).

There is an S-curve at the top of Central Park that goes downhill. You'll know when you get on it. Be extra careful there. Even coasting you can hit 20 to 25 mph and if the road is packed, people get a little squirrely. There are a lot of accidents in this area.

It is very cool to look up the road and see the road covered with cyclists.


----------



## E. Tage Larsen

It's a great non-ride ride. 

I gave up on this ride a while ago for all the reasons posted before. Too many toddlers accidentally steering into me and people not watching the road enough.

It's a beautiful route.


----------



## lactic acidosis

It's a great opportunity to ride the streets of the city traffic free. I'll be there riding from bar to bar and enjoying the good weather (hopefully) with friends. If you're expecting a crit atmosphere and are not willing to put up with riders and their families skip this event and come out for a Critical Mass session.


----------



## ED531

*Do the ride, it's the best way to tour New York*

.....


----------



## Voltes5

You mean Walk New York er... Bike New York ? Actually it's a fun ride if you have the patience of waiting especially when u get to the bridge area because (BIKE TRAFFIC is VERY SLOW you have to walk). except for Verrezano bridge. I did it six years agoooo, it's worth it if you come with an open mind and be a part of it (bcoz it only happens once a year in this big city for this bike event) there will be about 30,000 different cyclist in all ranges of groups, age, attire etc etc. ( I mention this because I saw ELVIS on a giant unicycle by central park, a marriachi band on 4 groups of tandem cycles, and hot fairy chick riding her road bike). 

- For renting a bike try to call the local bike shop in advance to reserve a bike (hybrid will be fine).
-don't forget to bring your digi cam.
-watch your bike or have someone watch it for you when taking coffee, bagel, unlimited chiquita bananas on a pitstop break or bathroom break.
-check the weather on that day. (there might be a heatwave or it might snow? the climate is unpredictable nowadays).
-Enjoy Nyc and just have fun on a bicycle perspective other than FUGGHEDABOUTIT!


----------



## Dumbod

As me sainted mother used to say "Chaque homme a son gout." (Rough translation: "whatever floats your boat".)


----------



## pdm362

this year will be my first time doing the 5 Boro Bike tour I can't wait


----------



## ED531

Another cool thing about Bike NY is there are professional photographers scattered around the city taking pictures.

Assuming you've registered, you're on their database... all you have to do is type in your name on their homepage and chances are they took your picture. 

Check it out...

http://www.bikenewyork.org/shop/photos.html

http://www.brightroom.com/view_event.asp?EVENTID=11571


And here's a video...







Does anyone know the bib color this year, I haven' received mine yet...


----------



## ddakin

Thanks for that great video. That has me even more excited to get there. I'm coming in from Canada for a weekend in NYC that will include the 5 Boro Bike tour and I can't wait.

I realize it will be slow, busy, dangerous etc etc etc, but who the hek cares. Anytime I can be part of a major cycling event that gets many non cyclists paying attention I'm thrilled.

See you in 2.5 weeks!


----------



## madhattaz

Great Vid


----------



## ED531

Just got my bib today, it is RED

Please match your outfits accordingly... :idea:


----------



## Lawrencer2003

I have to agree that this ride SUCKS! I've done it three times (Way back when it started). If you do it, get there early and hammer the thing from the front of the pack. Any later, and it is "Walk" NY or the five boro walking tour.

It was the thrird time that prompted me to swear it off for good, plus the fact that I now live in Chicago. I cannot imagine what it is like now as it has grown so popular.


----------



## pdm362

I did the 5 Boro this past weekend and I think it was a lot of fun. The beginning is pretty slow but once you get to Central Park you can pretty much work your way past the slower riders. Then getting onto the FDR and the bridges slows even more people down and you can pass them too. Overall I had a good time and would encourage others to do it.


----------



## lawrence

How was the Staten Island Ferry? Did you have to wait long for that?


----------



## pdm362

lawrence said:


> How was the Staten Island Ferry? Did you have to wait long for that?


I got to the Ferry at 12:00 - 12:30 and there was a flashing sign that said the waiting time was 15 minutes. we didn't leave the dock until about 1:00 but a half hour wait is not bad at all considering I spent most of that time waiting on the ferry.


----------



## JP

All about expectations. Did the ride with two friends -- all of us have ridden for many years. All of us hoped to have a nice social visit while touring ny. That we did. If you even think of it as a bike ride it may suck, but if you think of it as a visit to ny with bikes it is much fun. I'd do it again


----------



## ddakin

Fantastic event! I think some people are looking at this the wrong way. I came down from Niagara Falls, Canada and had a complete blast (despite a flat tire).

The fact that anyone is able to put something like this together blows my mind. I was completely impressed with how well organized it was and the amount of volunteers and NYPD officers that were on hand.

If you got to the ferry early, it was great. I was on the first one and there was actually quite a bit of empty space on it, which seemed a bit odd if some people had to wait to get on.

Anyway, great event in an amazing city!


----------



## madhattaz

I ended up using a mountain bike for the ride and definitely with the right frame of mind, its a great fun experience. It was a bit frustrating at certain *incline* points when people just starts dismounting and walking their bikes up. Maybe because I usually ride at SF and is used to everything hilly here, but I found a lot of the dismounting very unnecessary.


----------



## pdm362

madhattaz said:


> I ended up using a mountain bike for the ride and definitely with the right frame of mind, its a great fun experience. It was a bit frustrating at certain *incline* points when people just starts dismounting and walking their bikes up. Maybe because I usually ride at SF and is used to everything hilly here, but I found a lot of the dismounting very unnecessary.


I agree with all of the people dismounting. It was actually amusing watching people try to climb using big ol' cruiser bikes with a saddle that looked like a bar stool..


----------



## Phlsphyguy

*NY Ride*

Boo hoo I feel sorry for the testosterone laden so-called racers (Floyd Landis excused) that avoid this ride. Yeah, let's go 20+ weaving in and out of other cyclists...accident waiting to happen. this is a TOUR, NOT A RACE! I did it this year for the first time and loved it...yes it was a bit hairy in the beginning (I was at the front) but traffic thinned out going through the park and bottlenecked at some of the bridges. I never once got off my bike other than to get a banana and take a whiz...why is cycling all about going as fast as possible? This ride has its' pitfalls, but it is a great way to see the city and ride on roads you never ever get to ride on, except for this event. I parked on Staten Island at a friend whom is in the Coast Guard and lives at the finish..so I was lucky....but a friend who took the ferry only had a 30 min wait to get back to Manhattan. 

Oh, and I averaged 12 MPH..I guess that is too slooowwww for some who live in the drops. I know I'll do it again!


----------



## ddakin

Speaking of the 'crazy people' on the tour, did anyone else see that nutcase riding a mountain bike? He was wearing cargo shorts and a tank top (and no helmet), and was speeding through traffic like it was a downhill race.

But the funniest this is he was sprinting all out while in the saddle and his knees were spread out to the side like he was riding a little kids bike or something. He would fly downhill with his legs spread wide and his head dropped way down by the bars.

It was funny and aggravating at the same time.


----------



## Dumbod

Phlsphyguy said:


> Boo hoo I feel sorry for the testosterone laden so-called racers (Floyd Landis excused) that avoid this ride. Yeah, let's go 20+ weaving in and out of other cyclists...accident waiting to happen. this is a TOUR, NOT A RACE! I did it this year for the first time and loved it...yes it was a bit hairy in the beginning (I was at the front) but traffic thinned out going through the park and bottlenecked at some of the bridges. I never once got off my bike other than to get a banana and take a whiz...why is cycling all about going as fast as possible? This ride has its' pitfalls, but it is a great way to see the city and ride on roads you never ever get to ride on, except for this event. I parked on Staten Island at a friend whom is in the Coast Guard and lives at the finish..so I was lucky....but a friend who took the ferry only had a 30 min wait to get back to Manhattan.
> 
> Oh, and I averaged 12 MPH..I guess that is too slooowwww for some who live in the drops. I know I'll do it again!


You, sir/madam, are a complete arse.

Look at my prior posts. Was anything that I wrote inaccurate? Particularly for someone who wasn't riding in the front.

I'm glad people enjoy the ride but every NYC rider I know avoids it like the plague unless they are members of the sponsoring club. Except for the Verazzano, the route is boring - the ride never ventures more than 1/2 mile from the East River/Harbor for crying out loud - and the riding conditions are, at best, OK if you're at the front and awful if you're at the back.


----------



## Voltes5

I was impressed the 5 boro tour was well organized compared to 5 years agooo. They did a good job, bottleneck traffic was kept to minimal this time. Talked to alot of folks from Canada, DC and Baltimore. I started at 8am and finished around 1ish.


----------



## flstsphil

*The five boro bike walk is dangerous*

The ride is poorly organized and dangerous. Almost everyone starts at the same time. This leads to hours of walking your bike through large crowds. Some riders go too slow or stop with no warning in the middle of the street. Many others go too fast and weave in and out of the crowds. I have never seen so many accidents. If you go, it is easier with a mountain bike and no cleats. Most of the problems could be easily fixed by spacing out the starting times.


----------



## hennersnewyork

Quick question - does anyone know if and when the Queensboro/59th St Bridge closes to bikes overnight?


----------

